# defragmenter d'un SSD



## sdneuro (23 Avril 2011)

bonjour à tous,
je viens d'acheter un SSD 240GO et j'aimerai savoir si il faut le defragmenter ???
si oui avec diskkeeper??
merci a vous !!


----------



## flamoureux (24 Avril 2011)

La défragmentation n'est pas nécessaire sous OSX, pour un DD classique comme pour un SSD.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Avril 2011)

Ne jamais défragmenter un SSD peu importe l'OS et le système de fichiers.


----------



## sdneuro (25 Avril 2011)

bonjour,
merci pour vos réponses, du faite du système de stockage  ... je pense mais cela fait tellement longtemps que je défragmente mes PC... 
merci....
mais si vous avez des informations sur le pourquoi et le comment je suis intéressé par curiosité...
merci...


----------



## NathanB (25 Avril 2011)

sdneuro a dit:


> bonjour,
> mais si vous avez des informations sur le pourquoi et le comment je suis intéressé par curiosité...
> merci...



idem !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2011)

Un SSD est limité dans ses cycles d'écriture. Les cellules s'usent. Il est préférable d'utiliser l'ensemble de ses capacités plutôt que de réécrire toujours sur les mêmes emplacements.

Sinon, pour la défragmentation en général, j'ai laissé un DD système se fragmenter à plus de 90% (données Techtool Pro) et je n'ai eu aucun ralentissement perceptible et encore moins de dysfonctionnements.

Rappel : Mac OS X défragmente automatiquement les fichiers de taille inférieure à 20 Mo.


----------



## NathanB (25 Avril 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Un SSD est limité dans ses cycles d'écriture. Les cellules s'usent. Il est préférable d'utiliser l'ensemble de ses capacités plutôt que de réécrire toujours ...



C'est a dire ? Dans la pratique et au quotidien comment utiliser et entretenir son disque SSD?
J'ai déjà lu pas mal de sujets la dessus mais compte tenu de la masse d'infos (parfois contradictoires d'ailleurs) j'avoue être un peu pommé !
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)

Rien. Utilisez votre système normalement. N'ayez recourt à des logiciels "d'entretien" qu'à titre exceptionnel.

Pour les performances d'un SSD, normalement le TRIM est là pour gérer cela.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM

Mais cette fonction n'est pas supportée par Mac OS X 10.6. Uniquement pour Mac OS X 10.7 avec des disques Apple.

Il ne faut pas non plus exagérer l'importance de ces "ralentissements".


----------



## fau6il (26 Avril 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Uniquement pour Mac OS X 10.7 avec des disques Apple.



_Tu voulais parler de Mac OS 10.6.7., très certainement, n'est-ce pas?. _


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _Tu voulais parler de Mac OS 10.6.7., très certainement, n'est-ce pas?. _



Non, il me semblait que le TRIM n'est pour l'instant disponible que sur les bêta de 10.7.

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/190092/mac-os-x-lion-gere-le-trim-maj


Enfin, à vérifier concernant les dernières machines Apple, vous me mettez dans le doute.

Je ne prends bien entendu pas en compte les multiples bidouilles mises en place par quelques geeks astucieux.


----------



## subsole (26 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 
Pour information:
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/trim-seulement-pour-les-solid-state-drive-apple-627192.html
et
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/utilitaire-dactivation-du-trim-652482.html


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)

Effectivement, TRIM activé sur les dernières machines Apple (10.6.6 et +) pour des disques SSD Apple.

http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/snow-leopard-trim-42802/


----------



## fau6il (27 Avril 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Effectivement, TRIM activé sur les dernières machines Apple (10.6.6 et +) pour des disques SSD Apple.
> 
> http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/snow-leopard-trim-42802/



_Bon à savoir! 
 Merci. _


----------

